# Sydney Friday



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

So, later in the week looks OK weather wise. I'm going stir crazy with this incessant wind, but hopefully by Thursd/Fri it will be a bit better?

Planning a trip offshore either Kurnell Headland or somewhere else in Sydney (suggestions welcome) possibly Harbour?

Lemme know if you're keen and what day suits best..and hopeully we'll get a decent crew together to rattle those kingies!

EDIT - Trip now on Friday


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm in definitely - I'm flexible on time, day and location - dying to get out!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

will have to be friday gents,, wifey has an appt thursd morning. cross your fingers for some good weather!


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Balmoral is nice and sheltered at the moment (see my trip report from yesterday) - that would suit me again (but I'll go anywhere). There is also a lot of little baitfish about if you guys want to grab some livies - I saw a heap of Mado (I know what you are thinking but reportedly Kingies are sometimes found with these little fellas in their gut), some hardyheads/anchovy types and a heap of smaller trevally and morwong. No squid though.... 

EDIT - I just had a look at seabreeze - it looks like a stiff NNE tomorrow - maybe Little Manly might be better?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm KEEN to get out there...anywhere! Can't seem to snag nice weather and calm winds (although today looks OK) ...aaaaaargh. Nevetheless, I'm getting out NO MATTER WHAT tomorrow am. Looking forwrad to catching up with everyone

I'm happy to do a Little Manly launch to fish around inside North Head or a Balmoral launch for Middle Head/Wediing Cakes/Sow and Pigs area. Kurnell's a shocker in a Nor Easter (or any wind for that matter).

What do you guys prefer? PS wheres Store Beach?


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey guys,
I would realy like to join you. Location may limit me due to the time slot i have. 
Havent fished little manly for a while but the last few times the squid, flatties and flounder were co-operative 

Cheers
Peter
*edit - Kraley im interested, c u there!


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Ken - your on. See you there at O-dark-oclock


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

roger that... 5.30 at Little Manly it is.... see you there


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> OK - we are anchored out at Store Beach and the wind is totally blocked on this part of the harbour.
> 
> I took a little reconnasiance paddle around this afternoon. There are some really squidy looking kelp areas all around me. I'm gonna get some squid tomorrow. Then I am going to kill a kingfish. It isn't personal. Its just something I have to do.  :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


i'm hearing you Ken...lookout kingies!

I'm gonna try for some squid tonite at my local wharf, if not I'll also try jigging some in the morning. cu there


----------

